# I LOVE my new JMS stretch panties!



## FEast (Oct 4, 2005)

You gals who recommended them were _so_ right! Since the posts about them on the old Weight Board (about a month ago), I've been waiting for my order to arrive. We don't have a nearby Walmart and they weren't available on their site, so I opted to spend the extra by ordering directly from Just My Size. After all, aren't we willing to pay nearly anything for something that's such a necessary staple as a comfortable pair of panties?

I ordered a bunch of the white ones and two pairs of black, which are the only colors they offer right now. The white are _still_ on back order (I can imagine the demand for them!), but the black ones arrived yesterday. Not only are they comfortable, but the fit is more than ample. Matter of fact, once I see how much they shrink after the first washing, I may change my outstanding order to a smaller size, as these are a bit big, although pretty comfy just the same. Size 14 in the regular cotton used to fit me just fine, but since I've put on so much weight and my belly's become more pendulous (used to be really round, but gravity's taking a toll, LOL!), they only come halfway up my navel, and I'm constantly tugging on them to keep them up.

They're really soft, too! I plan to replace all my panties with these. If you buy in larger quantities, JMS gives you a price break. And since I'm on their e-mailing list, I wait to for their discounts and free shippping, which come along quite often. Thanks, everybody, for such great advice! Here's the direct link for anybody else who'd like to take advantage of this great find: http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ProductDisplay?prnbr=18938&cgnbr=3081000000. I suspect the largest size would fit most of us. Enjoy!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 4, 2005)

I went to pick up a few pairs after that thread too. I would recommend washing them in woolite to extend their life. For the last few years, I was wearing these lacy, scratchy nylon panties from the lane bryant catalog and these are light years ahead in comfort.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 4, 2005)

I am glad you girls like the jms undies as much as I do.. I have also tired the boy cut kind.. They just don't cover as much. I happen to love them due to the legs. Well anyway.. I love the undies and have the design pattern kind plus pink of course. 

E


----------



## FEast (Oct 4, 2005)

Where'd you find the design pattern and pink? I found those only in the plain cotton undies, not the stretchies.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



blueeyedevie said:


> I am glad you girls like the jms undies as much as I do.. I have also tired the boy cut kind.. They just don't cover as much. I happen to love them due to the legs. Well anyway.. I love the undies and have the design pattern kind plus pink of course.
> 
> E


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 4, 2005)

FEast said:


> If you buy in larger quantities, JMS gives you a price break. And since I'm on their e-mailing list, I wait to for their discounts and free shippping, which come along quite often. Thanks, everybody, for such great advice! Here's the direct link for anybody else who'd like to take advantage of this great find: http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ProductDisplay?prnbr=18938&cgnbr=3081000000. I suspect the largest size would fit most of us. Enjoy!~Bountifully, Fuchsia




So glad you like them and thank you for posting info about the price break when ordering in larger quantities. My Walmart seem to be perpetually out of stock in the size 14 and I can't live without my JMS!!


----------



## FEast (Oct 5, 2005)

is that I can always tell when I'm gaining or losing weight by how they fit.  With the stretch ones, how'll I be able to tell, since my scale doesn't register over 330 pounds? Ah, well, I can always keep a coupla pairs of the old ones around to try on once in awhile, I guess.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Oct 5, 2005)

seems to be a perpetual problem with JMS. My orders for the plain old cotton panties were often backordered, too. I suspect it's because of the demand for them, but if that's the case, you'd think they'd increase their productivity.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



ValentineBBW said:


> So glad you like them and thank you for posting info about the price break when ordering in larger quantities. My Walmart seem to be perpetually out of stock in the size 14 and I can't live without my JMS!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 5, 2005)

FEast said:


> I suspect it's because of the demand for them, but if that's the case, you'd think they'd increase their productivity.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


 
LOL - yah you'd THINK they would but since that is the logical thing to do, of coursed they won't


----------



## moonvine (Oct 5, 2005)

I like panties from The Avenue, but they are way more expensive than Just My Size...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 5, 2005)

*FEast,* I learned something recently (seems other SSBBWs already knew this trick!) but...I wear my panties backwards to accommodate my drooping belly. Since there is more fabric in the back than the front (when worn normally) switching them around works perfectly for me!

*moonvine,* I just bought LOTS of panties at the Avenue. They were in the sale area, in a bin - and the sign said $2.99 but most rang up $1.99!! (and 2 rang up $4.99, but I wanted them anyhow). They were marked $12.75 to $16.50 original prices! I was pleased with how they fit (and how they look!)


----------



## FEast (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, Randi! Thanks to a post about this on the old boards, I tried doing that with my plain cotton JMS briefs. It was a strange feeling, but they definitely fit my belly better that way. However, they were so small in the butt, I constantly felt they were going to fall off...kinda like a thong or bikini.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia



SoVerySoft said:


> *FEast,* I learned something recently (seems other SSBBWs already knew this trick!) but...I wear my panties backwards to accommodate my drooping belly. Since there is more fabric in the back than the front (when worn normally) switching them around works perfectly for me!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2005)

I only wear Jockeys.... size 11, french cut briefs. Have been wearing them for over 14 years (no, not the same pair!!! LOL) 

 







If you were to pay attention to the sizing on the back, they shouldn't fit... but they fit my 73 inches JUST fine!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2005)

OOOOhhhh.......wear them backwards! Wonder why I never thought of that myself?????? WHAT a great idea for a supersized belly!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 5, 2005)

I have ordered from JMS for years. I was in love with everything they offered. Recently I have been dissapointed in their size range. Just my size used to carry stretch satin thongs up to size 14, they were absolutely perfect! The fit was incredible, long lasting, sexy! I wear thongs because they don't bind around my legs and are more comfortable. Since they stopped carrying them I have noticed that many of their undies stop at size 12... makes me cranky. I have tried ordering from Zaftig but they are the lacy itchy ones.... If anyone knows of a source please let me know!


----------



## FEast (Oct 6, 2005)

from time to time, I've bought satin thongs for Bountiful's models through Roaman's and Lane Bryant. They don't feel as 'though they scratch to me, although the lacy ones do. I buy several pairs of the largest size each time, and they've always fit our models. You have to keep an eye out for them in their catalogs, as they come along only every so often. Good luck!~Bountifully, Fuchsia



EvilPrincess said:


> Just my size used to carry stretch satin thongs up to size 14, they were absolutely perfect! The fit was incredible, long lasting, sexy! I wear thongs because they don't bind around my legs and are more comfortable. I have tried ordering from Zaftig but they are the lacy itchy ones.... If anyone knows of a source please let me know!


----------



## moonvine (Oct 6, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> *moonvine,* I just bought LOTS of panties at the Avenue. They were in the sale area, in a bin - and the sign said $2.99 but most rang up $1.99!! (and 2 rang up $4.99, but I wanted them anyhow). They were marked $12.75 to $16.50 original prices! I was pleased with how they fit (and how they look!)




Ooooh! I wish I had hit that sale...I usually just buy panties twice a year at their semi annual lingerie sales..but then they are just half price...For $1.99-$2.99 I would have bought tons!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

FEast said:


> You gals who recommended them were _so_ right! Since the posts about them on the old Weight Board (about a month ago), I've been waiting for my order to arrive. We don't have a nearby Walmart and they weren't available on their site, so I opted to spend the extra by ordering directly from Just My Size. After all, aren't we willing to pay nearly anything for something that's such a necessary staple as a comfortable pair of panties?
> 
> I ordered a bunch of the white ones and two pairs of black, which are the only colors they offer right now. The white are _still_ on back order (I can imagine the demand for them!), but the black ones arrived yesterday. Not only are they comfortable, but the fit is more than ample. Matter of fact, once I see how much they shrink after the first washing, I may change my outstanding order to a smaller size, as these are a bit big, although pretty comfy just the same. Size 14 in the regular cotton used to fit me just fine, but since I've put on so much weight and my belly's become more pendulous (used to be really round, but gravity's taking a toll, LOL!), they only come halfway up my navel, and I'm constantly tugging on them to keep them up.
> 
> They're really soft, too! I plan to replace all my panties with these. If you buy in larger quantities, JMS gives you a price break. And since I'm on their e-mailing list, I wait to for their discounts and free shippping, which come along quite often. Thanks, everybody, for such great advice! Here's the direct link for anybody else who'd like to take advantage of this great find: http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ProductDisplay?prnbr=18938&cgnbr=3081000000. I suspect the largest size would fit most of us. Enjoy!~Bountifully, Fuchsia



I have been wearing these for a long time now, they are great. I am not sure how you are built, but if you are belly heavy and have less in the backside... wearing your undies backwards works wonders. I do it all the time  Helps with the belly coverage


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> I have been wearing these for a long time now, they are great. I am not sure how you are built, but if you are belly heavy and have less in the backside... wearing your undies backwards works wonders. I do it all the time  Helps with the belly coverage



Eek just read the rest of the posts and realized someone already gave this advice. Hehe, us fatties are too resourceful for our own good


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 6, 2005)

FEast said:


> Where'd you find the design pattern and pink? I found those only in the plain cotton undies, not the stretchies.~Bountifully, Fuchsia




My supercenter .. I just come across them I suppose on accident.. They did have just the plain ole unddies but they also had the pink and the designed in the streches.. As i said before also in the boy cuts I love so much.. If you wear those and your anywear my size(80 plus hips) you have to be prepared for the waist band to be tighter..I believe the french cut or What ever there called was mentioned (they had those in colors also)..hugs


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 6, 2005)

Even if said before.. I have never done it, and have been woundering to my self what to do about the belly issue latley... So the backwards ness dosen't feel odd?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I only wear Jockeys.... size 11, french cut briefs. Have been wearing them for over 14 years (no, not the same pair!!! LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to pay attention to the sizing on the back, they shouldn't fit... but they fit my 73 inches JUST fine!



I get my bi monthly undie fix at Walmart and find the same holds true about the sizing issues. If I buy according to the suggested measures they will be way too big. My new obsession now is the boy shorts underwear from JMS. I love them. 

View attachment 113288_39819_j050405M.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> Even if said before.. I have never done it, and have been woundering to my self what to do about the belly issue latley... So the backwards ness dosen't feel odd?



Nope it feels actually "normal" to me - because the fit is just right because i have more in the front then in the back. Give it a try


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

P.S. This works for bathing suits too that are two piece! So if you think you are limited to a 1 piece bathing suit because bottoms don't cover your tummy up enough in the front, give the suit bottoms a try on backwards


----------



## FEast (Oct 6, 2005)

I rarely get out, and they don't have a Walmart around here anyway. Guess I'll keep any eye on their site, and maybe they'll eventually offer them.

I suppose I ought to watch my Lane Bryant and Roaman's catalogs, too, because they're the ones that offered the plain cotton briefs in colors and prints that didn't appear on the JMS site. I also got some of those through eBay. Think I'll go check that for these, too.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 6, 2005)

The best kind... okay Heather I swear I'm just going to read my Sally Brompton horoscope at tvguide.com and then I'll get back to sketching your character...


----------



## FEast (Oct 6, 2005)

yet another possibility! Thanks, AnnMarie! I'll have to see if I can find them and give them a try. Who woulda thunk we could wear Size 11!  ~Bountifully, Foosh



AnnMarie said:


> I only wear Jockeys.... size 11, french cut briefs. Have been wearing them for over 14 years (no, not the same pair!!! LOL)


----------



## FEast (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, I've got a big belly _and_ a big butt, so it did feel a bit weird when I tried it. It definitely covered my belly, but I felt as 'though I was wearing a thong or bikini in the backside, which is something, I fear, that just doesn't look right on a woman my age.  I think that, since my belly's becoming more pendulous with age, and has lost a lot of its former roundness, this is what's causing my problem. 

But the suggestions offered in this thread have been very helpful, so I think my problem's solved...at least for now, until I discover what other joys senior citizenship has in store for my body.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


HeatherBBW said:


> I have been wearing these for a long time now, they are great. I am not sure how you are built, but if you are belly heavy and have less in the backside... wearing your undies backwards works wonders. I do it all the time  Helps with the belly coverage


----------



## rainyday (Oct 6, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> If you wear those and your anywear my size(80 plus hips) you have to be prepared for the waist band to be tighter..I believe the french cut or What ever there called was mentioned (they had those in colors also)..hugs



Evie, just want to clarify--you're able to wear the panties Feast is talking about? I wasn't even going to look at them because I didn't think a 14 (the highest size) would even come close to fitting (my hips are 79" or so), but your post made me wonder. I really love the MIB ones but these are so comparatively cheap I might try a pack if they could possibly fit.




FEast said:


> Well, I've got a big belly _and_ a big butt, so it did feel a bit weird when I tried it. It definitely covered my belly, but I felt as 'though I was wearing a thong or bikini in the backside.



After reading this thread I tried this with my regular undies just to see if I liked the fit--the front came all the way up past the waist but the back had some serious plumbers crack going on. LOL I think it's really inventive for those who need more belly room though. Inventiveness is something being fat seems to require a lot, isn't it? Seems like life constantly challenges us to make this lilliputian world fit our needs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2005)

rainyday said:


> Evie, just want to clarify--you're able to wear the panties Feast is talking about? I wasn't even going to look at them because I didn't think a 14 (the highest size) would even come close to fitting (my hips are 79" or so), but your post made me wonder. I really love the MIB ones but these are so comparatively cheap I might try a pack if they could possibly fit.




I don't think you'll have a problem, Rainy, definately worth trying them. I've tried the 14's on before... (not in stretch, however, just in the regular briefs), and they were HUGE, I had sag ass and poofs in front - and I'm 73 inches, so I expect you'd have no issue at all, being only a few inches over me. 

I just don't like the way JMS fits me... the cut of the legs, etc... but I may try the variety that Lilly listed, those look more to my liking!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 6, 2005)

Rainy, both my mom and sister are very bottom heavy and the size 14 fit them perfectly. 

What kind of prints and colors do they have? I only found white and black.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the confirmation both of you.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 6, 2005)

FEast said:


> from time to time, I've bought satin thongs for Bountiful's models through Roaman's and Lane Bryant. They don't feel as 'though they scratch to me, although the lacy ones do. I buy several pairs of the largest size each time, and they've always fit our models. You have to keep an eye out for them in their catalogs, as they come along only every so often. Good luck!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


 
Romans had a few things, ...... they are on the way I will let you know! 
Thanks thanks thanks for the info


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 7, 2005)

"Evie, just want to clarify--you're able to wear the panties Feast is talking about? I wasn't even going to look at them because I didn't think a 14 (the highest size) would even come close to fitting (my hips are 79" or so), but your post made me wonder. I really love the MIB ones but these are so comparatively cheap I might try a pack if they could possibly fit."

Rainyday.. sorry I didn't mean not to answer back . I have been sorta busy last day or so. My hips area is about 85/86 inches, with saggy tummy. I have a not as big back side but it is still good size.. (However I did try turning the undies around) Now while this works and feels wounderful in the front if i wasn't use to wearing the boy cut briefs or the high cut panties the back would bother me.. However it just feels like one of these other types of panties.. I LOVE the helpfullness that it has created espically on days that I am going out and want be home and able to freshen up alot. IT seems to help you feel better about your self and freshness.. The JMS undies are wounderful.. The strech kind , the boy cut kind, the regular panties.. I think i will see if the wal-mart on line sight has what I bought and if so I'll post it..


----------

